# BF 510 Connectors



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Hi All

Where would be the best place to source bottom fed 510 connectors from and which one to get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

This might help give you an idea of what it will need to fit on/in


----------



## Ernest (24/3/16)

You can get the adjustable 510 from reosmods.com that is used on the Grand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Ernest said:


> You can get the adjustable 510 from reosmods.com that is used on the Grand.


Will check it out thanks


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

Agree, the Reosmods "adjustable" 510 is excellent. And he now sells them separately as a complete unit. $15 US. Being able to adjust the center pin grub screw up or down to position your atty where you want it is a great feature. It's counter-clockwise up, bored out large enough to make squonking easy. He also has a butt load of those Italia soft squonk bottles that come with feed tubes, 8.5ml capacity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

doubled....


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree, the Reosmods "adjustable" 510 is excellent. And he now sells them separately as a complete unit. $15 US. Being able to adjust the center pin grub screw up or down to position your atty where you want it is a great feature. It's counter-clockwise up, bored out large enough to make squonking easy. He also has a butt load of those Italia soft squonk bottles that come with feed tubes, 8.5ml capacity.


Was just checking it out now. I can see a good looking mod coming in the future. I just need to order it all and then wait it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/3/16)

Awesome, I didnt know the modmaster sold connectors  I want some too


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

Just check first because they look like a press fit connector and if you don't have the tools/skills it will be tricky to fit.


----------



## kimbo (24/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree, the Reosmods "adjustable" 510 is excellent. And he now sells them separately as a complete unit. $15 US. Being able to adjust the center pin grub screw up or down to position your atty where you want it is a great feature. It's counter-clockwise up, bored out large enough to make squonking easy. He also has a butt load of those Italia soft squonk bottles that come with feed tubes, 8.5ml capacity.


@Spydro can we change the old 510 with the new one?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

kimbo said:


> @Spydro can we change the old 510 with the new one?



Yes. Lots of folks sent their older Reos in to Reosmods and had them upgraded with the new adjustable 510's, some also to the sub ohm contacts while at it. They'll work on all metal models except maybe the OG Mini's (2010/2011) and maybe not the OG VV Grands I think, and were stock on the 2015 Woodvil's and could probably be retrofitted to the old Woodvil's as well (might have to loose the catch cup?).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (24/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Yes. Lots of folks sent their older Reos in to Reosmods and had them upgraded with the new adjustable 510's, some also to the sub ohm contacts while at it. They'll work on all metal models except maybe the OG Mini's (2010/2011) and maybe not the OG VV Grands I think, and were stock on the 2015 Woodvil's.


Thank you 

@DoubleD if you keen i will support a group buy


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Just check first because they look like a press fit connector and if you don't have the tools/skills it will be tricky to fit.


Thanks for the headsup. I saw a video of the mod in question by a potty mouth brit but he broke it down to the bones and that got me thinking of press fitting the 510 after opening up the original 510 just a tad.. I'm pretty confident I'll get this thing working and making a cc mod alike


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

I'm in for the group buy but I want Italian bottles and so does @zadiac.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Christos said:


> I'm in for the group buy but I want Italian bottles and so does @zadiac.


So what do you guys think? Do we do this? I'll need bottles and tubes as well..


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> So what do you guys think? Do we do this? I'll need bottles and tubes as well..


I'm happy to get 2 x 5 pack of Italian bottles. 2 x heavy duty contacts for reo grand, and 2 x 2015 woodvil contact.


----------



## GerharddP (24/3/16)

Christos said:


> I'm happy to get 2 x 5 pack of Italian bottles. 2 x heavy duty contacts for reo grand, and 2 x 2015 woodvil contact.


Ok so lets see who else wants what and lets organize it. I would love to build my own squonker..


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Ok so lets see who else wants what and lets organize it. I would love to build my own squonker..


I need a v5 far daddy 510 as well for another project I'll be embarking on very soon. 
The reo ones ate really nice but as @Genosmate pointed out the are meant to be press fitted. I need one that has a nut that screws at the bottom like so 



I would still like the Italian bottles with the fat daddy v5 so I'm open for 2 group buys. Unless sombody here has an American markdown mailbox and is willing to allow us use so the packages can be consolidated?


----------



## kimbo (24/3/16)

i am in for a bottle and a 510, but who will fit them?


----------



## DoubleD (25/3/16)

Yeah I'll be in for a ss 510 and Gold Ano SL door


----------



## kimbo (25/3/16)

Ok Great, so who will open the group buy, i am not in the position at the moment and who will fit the 510's for us?


----------



## GerharddP (25/3/16)

kimbo said:


> Ok Great, so who will open the group buy, i am not in the position at the moment and who will fit the 510's for us?


I might have the equipment to fit them but will not fit them on a reo. I'm too afraid of screwing up a reo. Thats why i wanted a 510 or maby 2 incase I messed up one. The mod is cheap. I can get one for 300 on ebay.


----------

